# First baby late...second baby?????



## luvmyfam

So, everyone always says first time mom's are likely to go over their due date, but then you also hear that if you were late with your first, you will probably be late with your second. Which of these is true, because they can't both be true?!? I was 40 + 6 with my first and I am really hoping to not go over my due date this time around because I'm due the week of Thanksgiving!


----------



## kateksmps

This is my order of three kids,
1ST was 2days late
2ND was 2weeks early
3RD was 10days late!!


----------



## sarah0108

My first was 9 days late and second was 6 days late

My mums went like this:

1st baby 5 days early
2nd baby 10 days late
3rd baby 7 days late
4th baby 11 days late!


----------



## nfo1976

All mine (this is my 9th) have been 41-42 weeks unless induced early for medical reasons-this little man is following suit,40+2 today and no signs of him budging!


----------



## hardworknmama

Each baby comes whenever the heck they please. My first was 6 days late and my second was 2 weeks early. You just never know so plan on having Thanksgiving in the hospital and you won't be disappointed. :thumbup:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My first was 41w+4d, my second arrived bang on his due date :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Thanks girls! Hardworknmama, I realize babies come when they are ready. And I'm not worried about being in the hospital for thanksgiving. I just REALLY don't want to be induced this time and based on my due date they should induce me on black Friday or that Saturday and they don't do inductions on those days. My doctor won't let me go past 41 so I'm just worried they will want to induce early so suit their schedules.


----------



## Nyn

1st: 10 days late
2nd: arrived on his due date!


----------



## Joyzerelly

luvmyfam said:


> My doctor won't let me go past 41 so I'm just worried they will want to induce early so suit their schedules.

Your doctor won't let you?! You're the boss here, its your body and your baby. There's nothing wrong with going to 42 weeks. (I went to 42 + 1 and was so glad I'd refused an induction as he came on his own). Full term is actually any time between 37 - 41 weeks so you're not actually 'overdue' at all until after 41 weeks. I say just trust your baby to come out when he/she is ready. Women who have inductions are *far* more likely to 'need' an emergency caesarian.

I've yet to confirm my second pregnancy but my mother's stats were:

First baby: 11 days late
Second: Arrived on Expected date of delivery
Third: 3 weeks early
Fourth: 2 weeks early

Good luck with your birth, and please, read as much as you can about induction before going ahead. :hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

There is an increased chance of complications like birth aphyxia after 41 weeks. I am a nicu nurse and fully understand the reason a lot of US doctors are against going past 41 because I see sad cases everyday. So no she won't "let" me but I also choose not to for the safty of the little life inside me :).


----------



## clairelou44

Both of mine were 2 days late


----------



## kezziek

First baby Eleven days late
Second Baby Seven days late

so i felt that was an imprpvemnt haha xx


----------



## Emerald

My first was a due date baby
and my second was 8 days late
:flower:


----------



## Mummy1506

First Baby 11 days late (induction) 
Second Baby 12 days late (Natural labour)

xx


----------

